# 23.5 inch!



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well who says you cant grow on a diet arms are now 23.5 well one is lol other one is quarter an inch behind

I will hit 24 plus by bodypower next year


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well who says you cant grow on a diet arms are now 23.5 well one is lol other one is quarter an inch behind
> 
> I will hit 24 plus by bodypower next year


Show off :tongue:

And its a misleading thread title too


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I know lol on both counts!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Not hating but 23.5inch of what?

Seen guys with 24"+ that just looked like gammon.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well who says you cant grow on a diet arms are now 23.5 well one is lol other one is quarter an inch behind
> 
> I will hit 24 plus by bodypower next year


get some pics up of these guns then


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Im lean mate not shredded but start of striations in outer tricep head brach/ bi/ tri seperating very vascular


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> I know lol on both counts!


Seriously impressive mate, I know you aren't keen on praise but credit where its due!!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Seriously mate, you do need to explain if these bi's are cut and shredded or bulked mass pre-cutting.

That's still a good size anyway but the guys want answers otherwise you may begin to find some ridicule very soon in your thread.

At my peak, at about 34 years old, when I was seriously ripped my arms were 21". They were much bigger whilst bulking. I'm 48 now and well past my prime, training now to retain strength and fitness. I don't measure myself now except my weight. It's not important to me anymore and would look a bit silly these days. Good on yer, Bear, if you have enormous arms. But so what?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

23" of synthol? lol oj


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bear has a journal on here with pics, probably one of if not the biggest guys on here.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds

My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> 23" of synthol? lol oj


Never touched often thought about it though


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


yeah you're a big lad alright, impressive :thumbup1:

edit- nohomo


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


your fkn huge!!!


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


Do you even lift?

Only kidding, your fooooking massive! Good luck for the Leeds comp :thumbup1:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I can't believe there's still people on here that doubt some of the things you say and don't know who you are/ haven't seen a pic of you :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


 @Laurieloz :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


I take back all I said. You're some monster dude! :thumb:


----------



## WayneB (Feb 10, 2012)

Thems some arms mate..

Great transformation in other thread too.. :rockon:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Seriously mate, you do need to explain if these bi's are cut and shredded or bulked mass pre-cutting.
> 
> That's still a good size anyway but the guys want answers otherwise you may begin to find some ridicule very soon in your thread.
> 
> At my peak, at about 34 years old, when I was seriously ripped my arms were 21". They were much bigger whilst bulking. I'm 48 now and well past my prime, training now to retain strength and fitness. I don't measure myself now except my weight. It's not important to me anymore and would look a bit silly these days. Good on yer, Bear, if you have enormous arms. But so what?


 I don't see how looking massive and ripped a 48 would look silly. If anything it would be seriously impressive.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

impressed dude.....keep going


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


Do you do online PTing? Is it you that's helping Flinty?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @Laurieloz :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Apologised just before you told me off, Jojo. I think most of us were ready to have a dig, but the tone changed when he posted the pic. Now we're all terrified he'll hunt us down:eek:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahaha, lol @ the first few comments, well done u beast!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Apologised just before you told me off, Jojo. I think most of us were ready to have a dig, but the tone changed when he posted the pic. Now we're all terrified he'll hunt us down:eek:


Shouldn't have a dig if you don't know who you're talking to! Naughty Laurie :lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Do you do online PTing? Is it you that's helping Flinty?


Yes mate i do pt and yes i train flinty


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Massiiiiiiiiiive 

What's your arm workouts look like?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

m575 said:


> I can't believe there's still people on here that doubt some of the things you say and don't know who you are/ haven't seen a pic of you :lol:


Because most of the clowns on this site only ever go in gen con.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Heres a better one though they are half an inch bigger now


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Seriously mate, you do need to explain if these bi's are cut and shredded or bulked mass pre-cutting.
> 
> That's still a good size anyway but the guys want answers otherwise you may begin to find some ridicule very soon in your thread.
> 
> At my peak, at about 34 years old, when I was seriously ripped my arms were 21". They were much bigger whilst bulking. I'm 48 now and well past my prime, training now to retain strength and fitness. I don't measure myself now except my weight. It's not important to me anymore and would look a bit silly these days. Good on yer, Bear, if you have enormous arms. But so what?


Any pics of the seriously ripped 21 inch arms?


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


You make that iPad look pretty small!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Any pics of the seriously ripped 21 inch arms?


X2


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chunkee said:


> Massiiiiiiiiiive
> 
> What's your arm workouts look like?


6-8 sets on bis 7-10 ontris twice a week check my journal for detail its not what you do but how you do it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I don't see how looking massive and ripped a 48 would look silly. If anything it would be seriously impressive.


It certainly would be, Paul, but life throws other curves and I couldn't afford the time. I still train five times a week and I'm in good shape


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I take back all I said. You're some monster dude! :thumb:


No offence taken


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> 6-8 sets on bis 7-10 ontris twice a week check my journal for detail its not what you do but how you do it


Excellent mate, will have a good look at that, cheers.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Shouldn't have a dig if you don't know who you're talking to! Naughty Laurie :lol:


I'm not the only one, Jojo. You quoting the others to? I've made amends.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

outstanding mate -take it you've a pooch with the burst rugby ball in the room


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Shouldn't have a dig if you don't know who you're talking to! Naughty Laurie :lol:


And there was i thinking common sense came with age :laugh:

Not good to **** take :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm not the only one, Jojo. You quoting the others to? I've made amends.


Has to be your finest moment dude


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Fatstuff @Smitch Unfortunately not lads. When I was bodybuilding it was in my RAF days. Me and my mates took it very seriously but never bothered with photos. Just an alternative to drinking all the time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm not the only one, Jojo. You quoting the others to? I've made amends.


The others didn't go quite as far into rant mode as you hon but I'm only messing with you.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great arms.

May e get some furniture though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

husky said:


> outstanding mate -take it you've a pooch with the burst rugby ball in the room


I just thought the bear got angry at loz calling him out and popped it lmao


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn! if you were in Edinburgh I'd be paying you to train me!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The others didn't go quite as far into rant mode as you hon but I'm only messing with you.


Not a rant, just a more thorough question. By the by.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha at the doubters, :lol:

Bigbear is a fu*king monster of a man and l had no doubt what so ever he had the big guns !


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Because most of the clowns on this site only ever go in gen con.


Fair point :lol:


----------



## seve6526 (Jan 20, 2011)

They're not guns or cannons but warships!!! #seriouslyimpressive/scary


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@[email protected] :blush:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Never touched often thought about it though


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ha ha at the doubters, :lol:
> 
> Bigbear is a fu*king monster of a man and l had no doubt what so ever he had the big guns !


I've seen you doubt people if they don't provide pics


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WardyX11 said:


> I've seen you doubt people if they don't provide pics


Yeah BIG was one of them, and fu*k me his is BIG as well :lol:

Bigbear has been a member a long time mate and pretty well known on the forums.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Seriously mate, you do need to explain if these bi's are cut and shredded or bulked mass pre-cutting.
> 
> That's still a good size anyway but the guys want answers otherwise you may begin to find some ridicule very soon in your thread.
> 
> *At my peak, at about 34 years old, when I was seriously ripped my arms were 21". They were much bigger whilst bulking.* I'm 48 now and well past my prime, training now to retain strength and fitness. I don't measure myself now except my weight. It's not important to me anymore and would look a bit silly these days. Good on yer, Bear, if you have enormous arms. But so what?


According to your journal you have stated you have "never taken anything" other than protein shakes/bars etc correct?

Despite therefore being a natural bodybuilder you are claiming to have built "seriously ripped" 21 inch arms......

You also state "they were much bigger whilst bulking..." so they were probably 23 inches plus right?

Such a shame you never took any photos, which I find surprising given you would probably have been the biggest/most muscular natural bodybuilder in history....

The fact you called out Big Bear and implied his claims were dubious without evidence is quite probably the most ironic post of all time on UKM.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> Not hating but 23.5inch of what?
> 
> Seen guys with 24"+ that just looked like gammon.


Look at this blokes journal. You'll soon see he is a big lad!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Great arms.
> 
> May e get some furniture though


Cheeky git lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Double J said:


> According to your journal you have stated you have "never taken anything" other than protein shakes/bars etc correct?
> 
> Despite therefore being a natural bodybuilder you are claiming to have built "seriously ripped" 21 inch arms......
> 
> ...


Loz is on the left....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> Damn! if you were in Edinburgh I'd be paying you to train me!


Come to huddersfield for a weekend i do training weekends

All you need to do is get here ill provide accommodation nice ensuite room

And take you through a whole workout plan with technique tips etc


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Loz is on the left....
> 
> View attachment 129772


Better go back and edit my post quick then :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Bigbear chatted a bit on other forums (daddy1) caught the website and will pm you soon for some sessions.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Bigbear chatted a bit on other forums (daddy1) caught the website and will pm you soon for some sessions.


Look forward to it mate


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

impressive mate, keep up the good work ! :thumb:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking good mate massive arms any tips for me so I can grow my wee prawny cold 14 inches to 17


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Milky said:


> Yeah BIG was one of them, and fu*k me his is BIG as well :lol:
> 
> Bigbear has been a member a long time mate and pretty well known on the forums.


I never saw a picture of Big. Not sure if he posts anymore, but was a very, very knowledgeable bloke. He was a mod from back in the day when Paul owned the site. It's changed A LOT since then...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> I never saw a picture of Big. Not sure if he posts anymore, but was a very, very knowledgeable bloke. He was a mod from back in the day when Paul owned the site. It's changed A LOT since then...


Think were on a different BIG mate this one was B.I.G, youngish lad about 6 ft 5....

Ugly git but hey l aint telling him :lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Looking good mate massive arms any tips for me so I can grow my wee prawny cold 14 inches to 17


Yeah use me as an online coach lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yeah use me as an online coach lol


Lol how mate when it comes to net and technology I'm fricking useless only know how to use ukm YouTube and Facebook


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Lol how mate when it comes to net and technology I'm fricking useless only know how to use ukm YouTube and Facebook


You pay him monies he gives you 17's


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> You pay him monies he gives you 17's


I'd happily pay for 17 inches


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


Can I have your lats please? Oh and arms? Look I'm willing to trade any body part ok!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bear you should have let that blow up into a doubters frenzy,then boom put pic up,pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Lol how mate when it comes to net and technology I'm fricking useless only know how to use ukm YouTube and Facebook


You got a pm


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> I'd happily pay for 17 inches


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

CapeTownTony said:


> Can I have your lats please? Oh and arms? Look I'm willing to trade any body part ok!


Lol sorry no can do best i can offer is coaching


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Double J said:


> According to your journal you have stated you have "never taken anything" other than protein shakes/bars etc correct?
> 
> Despite therefore being a natural bodybuilder you are claiming to have built "seriously ripped" 21 inch arms......
> 
> ...


 @Laurieloz what was your arm routine when you achieved 21 inch arms ripped naturally?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> @[email protected] :blush:


Aww don't worry about it Laurie. You've had your telling off now be a good boy and don't do it again


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> 6-8 sets on bis 7-10 ontris twice a week check my journal for detail its not what you do but how you do it


whats your journal called? or can you link it


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

big bear you sir are a BEAST

respect


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lucky bast4rd. Nah you've worked hard for that mate. Well done.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/215947-bears-final-weeks.html his journal , great transformation aswel , props


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Should have held off on the pic for a bit longer was funny reading all those posts thinking "do you know who this guy is" and to know he's started out as a fat lump he's worked hard for it

With that bein said my guns are an impressive 23.8 inches but my cam is broke so you lot will have to take my word for it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Should have held off on the pic for a bit longer was funny reading all those posts thinking "do you know who this guy is"
> 
> With that bein said my guns are an impressive 23.8 inches but my cam is broke so you lot will have to take my word for it


I believe you mate, sod the doubters.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> Should have held off on the pic for a bit longer was funny reading all those posts thinking "do you know who this guy is"
> 
> With that bein said my guns are an impressive 23.8 inches but my cam is broke so you lot will have to take my word for it


Pics or no broken camera............


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> I believe you mate, sod the doubters.


Cheers Milky, guys like the big bear and I are rare not many monsters around I suppose


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

To be fair to those that doubted I think I would be the same roles reversed you get so much bs online !

And at the end of the day not being big headed but I am a tad bigger than the average and therefore alot of people just won't have come across someone of my scale so it's understandable to question

Those that know me no I don't bs and can back up every measurement or lift I've ever claimed but alot just don't know me as I don't post much outside my journal


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Pics or no broken camera............


That did make me chuckle.

Sort of thing @Ashcrapper would say.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> To be fair to those that doubted I think I would be the same roles reversed you get so much bs online !
> 
> And at the end of the day not being big headed but I am a tad bigger than the average and therefore alot of people just won't have come across someone of my scale so it's understandable to question
> 
> Those that know me no I don't bs and can back up every measurement or lift I've ever claimed but alot just don't know me as I don't post much outside my journal


Ah but you would have given all us that know you a real laugh....I see the new picture morphing unit working well! :whistling:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ah but you would have given all us that know you a real laugh....I see the new picture morphing unit working well! :whistling:


Wait till next year mate then we will have some fun I'm going to start pushing for some real size after this diet so expect some insane numbers both in my lifts and on the tape haven't pushed for growth in over two years


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

I am reallly really tempted to have Big bear as a coach!

But first, I'm going to put in to practice what I have devised whilst being bored at home!.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

WOW! I think that about covers it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Wait till next year mate then we will have some fun I'm going to start pushing for some real size after this diet so expect some insane numbers both in my lifts and on the tape haven't pushed for growth in over two years


Good man!

I am for the first time targeting condition as you know,we should have a good year buddy,my little 22" guns will have to do,oh and yes during my loss of 72lb my arms (once recarbed)pumped bigger,you are 100% correct on what you say mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Seriously mate, you do need to explain if these bi's are cut and shredded or bulked mass pre-cutting.
> 
> That's still a good size anyway but the guys want answers otherwise you may begin to find some ridicule very soon in your thread.
> 
> At my peak, at about 34 years old, when I was seriously ripped my arms were 21". They were much bigger whilst bulking. I'm 48 now and well past my prime, training now to retain strength and fitness. I don't measure myself now except my weight. It's not important to me anymore and would look a bit silly these days. Good on yer, Bear, if you have enormous arms. But so what?


Post up pics of yours then .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The first pic I ever saw of bigbear I mistakenly mistook for a shot of the Great Wall of China, one big dude. 

BB is a good guy to listen to, very experienced and an asset to the forums he's on for sure.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> Post up pics of yours then .


This wont happen we can only look forward to writings of his physique of yesteryear


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Should have held off a couple of hours with the pics. Laurie talking out of his @rse for attention who would have thought it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

ewen said:


> Post up pics of yours then .


I explained this earlier, Ewen. You obviously haven't read the thread properly mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Should have held off a couple of hours with the pics. Laurie talking out of his @rse for attention who would have thought it


Kingdale...King of reaction provocation!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> At my peak, at about 34 years old, when I was seriously ripped my arms were 21". They were much bigger whilst bulking.


Really?? Cutler claims to have 22" arms, so you weren't far off his size then? http://www.bodybuilders.com/jay.htm


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

90% of this,and most forums know who big bear is,know how he trains and how he eats. You'd think the other 10% would do a bit of homework before calling the bloke out


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Double J said:


> According to your journal you have stated you have "never taken anything" other than protein shakes/bars etc correct?
> 
> Despite therefore being a natural bodybuilder you are claiming to have built "seriously ripped" 21 inch arms......
> 
> ...


Mate. I don't lie and never have. Okay?

You do have a problem with me. You have had from day one. For some reason you go out of your way to antagonise me. If you look at my regulat posting area on I'm Straight, it seems you're the only one who does have an axe to grind with me. You do not know me personally. You are late with your baiting, everything has been explained and apologised for earlier today.

Double J, get over this pathetic fixation with me and my posts. Or just ignore me. Up to you. There's plenty of others on this site who have a good rapport with me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> I explained this earlier, Ewen. You obviously haven't read the thread properly mate.


I must of missed the explanation mate .

However I'd still like to see pics of your gunz .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> 90% of this,and most forums know who big bear is,know how he trains and how he eats. You'd think the other 10% would do a bit of homework before calling the bloke out


I heard big bear is actually flinty :whistling:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well who says you cant grow on a diet arms are now 23.5 well one is lol other one is quarter an inch behind
> 
> I will hit 24 plus by bodypower next year


wats bodypower?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> I heard big bear is actually flinty :whistling:


Where is Flinty, hes not been on here for a while??? Maybe your onto something here......


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

ewen said:


> I heard big bear is actually flinty :whistling:


I heard that they've never been seen in same Room together.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well who says you cant grow on a diet arms are now 23.5 well one is lol other one is quarter an inch behind
> 
> I will hit 24 plus by bodypower next year


Hi mate. You're cool with all this aren't you? You've accepted my apology. I explained I was presumptious, like a few others, who have gotten away with all this unnecessary hassle. What's up with them?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Come to huddersfield for a weekend i do training weekends
> 
> All you need to do is get here ill provide accommodation nice ensuite room
> 
> And take you through a whole workout plan with technique tips etc


you live in Huddersfield


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. You're cool with all this aren't you? You've accepted my apology. I explained I was presumptious, like a few others, who have gotten away with all this unnecessary hassle. What's up with them?


They dont boast about natty 21s or let people know that they used to be a bodybuilder in every other post, they simply doubted.

You on the other had tried to put the guy down and compare him to yourself as if you are or were the pinnacle of bodybuilding


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> get some pics up of these guns then


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/215947-bears-final-weeks.html

HOLY SH!T HE IS A BEAR LOL guys massive haha


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Breda said:


> They dont boast about natty 21s or let people know that they used to be a bodybuilder in every other post, they simply doubted.
> 
> You on the other had tried to put the guy down and compare him to yourself as if you are or were the pinnacle of bodybuilding


Wrong.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Wrong.


Ok mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Having trained with man himself and having him as a trainer he is a beast! A very humble one too. He is to the point and honest! Best money I have ever spent


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Breda said:


> Ok mate


Thanks.


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

just curious..whats your weight and height bigbear?..im in glasgow but would be intrested coming down for a weekend to train!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Seriously mate, you do need to explain if these bi's are cut and shredded or bulked mass pre-cutting.
> 
> That's still a good size anyway *but the guys want answers otherwise you may begin to find some ridicule very soon in your thread*.
> 
> At my peak, at about 34 years old, *when I was seriously ripped my arms were 21". They were much bigger whilst bulking*. I'm 48 now and well past my prime, training now to retain strength and fitness. I don't measure myself now except my weight. It's not important to me anymore and would look a bit silly these days. *Good on yer, Bear, if you have enormous arms. But so what*?


After reading through this thread I have to say the irony is quite delicious. That was unintentionally hilarious laurielolz


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

daviest said:


> just curious..whats your weight and height bigbear?..im in glasgow but would be intrested coming down for a weekend to train!


Fvck bigbear get Laurielolz to train you. Biggest natty BB ever. LMAO


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

lol lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Seriously mate, you do need to explain if these bi's are cut and shredded or bulked mass pre-cutting.
> 
> That's still a good size anyway but the guys want answers otherwise you may begin to find some ridicule very soon in your thread.
> 
> At my peak, at about 34 years old, when I was seriously ripped my arms were 21". They were much bigger whilst bulking.* I'm 48 now and well past my prime,* training now to retain strength and fitness. I don't measure myself now except my weight. It's not important to me anymore and would look a bit silly these days. Good on yer, Bear, if you have enormous arms. But so what?


pic of my guns when i was fifty, you sound like youve given up lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

vetran said:


> pic of my guns when i was fifty, you sound like youve given up lol


I have a journal, Vetran. It shows I train very hard. A pic of my bicep is on my profile page.  @TwoCanVanDamn ....join the sheep or please be original.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> *I have a journal, Vetran. It shows I train very hard.* A pic of my bicep is on my profile page.  @TwoCanVanDamn ....join the sheep or please be original.


only joking mate dont want no trouble


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


dayum huge lats


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I have a journal, Vetran. It shows I train very hard. A pic of my bicep is on my profile page.  @TwoCanVanDamn ....*join the sheep or please be original*.




Watcha gonna do brother!?!? when Laurielolz and his natty 21's run wild on you!!!!!!

Wateva man you asked for it posting that self serving nonsense. You don't give a fvck about bigbear you just wanted to tell everyone how big you used to be...........go on admit it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> View attachment 129820
> 
> 
> Watcha gonna do brother!?!? when Laurielolz and his natty 21's run wild on you!!!!!!
> ...


You really do need to grow up, don't you lad? Virtually all of your posts I've seen on this forum have had the sole intention of jumping on the bandwagon. One person will have a dig, you're always right behind them to join in. What does that say about YOUR personality, bright lad? Idiot!!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> *You really do need to grow up, don't you lad?* Virtually all of your posts I've seen on this forum have had the sole intention of jumping on the bandwagon. One person will have a dig, you're always right behind them to join in. What does that say about YOUR personality, bright lad? Idiot!!


Well I'm not sporting 21's if that's what you mean :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Well I'm not sporting 21's if that's what you mean :lol:


?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> ?


I thought you were mocking how puny I am compared to you in your prime


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I thought you were mocking how puny I am compared to you in your prime


It really isn't worth my time, is it? I've lived mate. I've baited and bullied just like you enjoy doing. It's fun isn't it?

But to carry this on and on - and it's not just directed at you, Ewen - why is this? Are you trying to drag me down?

Do you still not understand when I replied to you over abd over again that I apologised to this very dedicated bodybuilder after we saw his photos, that it should be the end of all this. You must agree now that to dig into people like this is just a touch immature? Can we move on? It's now off-topic. What else to you want me to say?

This is not a rant, I'm just trying to find out why you guys enjoy this sort of thing. There's only two or three regular postees who jump on a guy who majes a mistake like I made. You're not one of them, Ewen but you must develop your iwn mind and not be ked by these daft lads. I'm chilled about this believe it or not.:cool:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

ewen said:


> I heard big bear is actually flinty :whistling:


I have no idea what you mean

Ermm cough cough flinty is errrr working away


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

actin said:


> wats bodypower?


Seriously?

The big bodybuilding and fitness expo in may at birmingham


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. You're cool with all this aren't you? You've accepted my apology. I explained I was presumptious, like a few others, who have gotten away with all this unnecessary hassle. What's up with them?


Yes mate dont stress your not the first to question me and im sure you wont be the last


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> dayum huge lats


Cheers heres an off season lat pic for ya


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> you live in Huddersfield


Yeah honley to be exact train at maloneys


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

daviest said:


> just curious..whats your weight and height bigbear?..im in glasgow but would be intrested coming down for a weekend to train!


Ok im 6ft 1

311lb or 22st 3

Stats are

Arm 23.5

Chest 62

Waist 38

Thigh 34

Calf 22

Bf 10-12% ish

Bench 220

Squat 300

Dead 300

Bnp 220

Bor 245


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy cow mate......

Great pics..... Great gains.......great big bear:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@kingdale You just called me a liar. A red neg I can handle becase you dish those out because it's an easy opt out for you. To then add your rep comment by simply saying "Liar" is unjust, unfounded and completely out of order. You should be ashamed of yourself. If any of your buddies could see beyond their loyalty to you, they should agree with me thay you are wrong to call me this.

You don't know me. You don't watch my life. You don't know my training history.

You, Kingdale, have a serious character defect. I am the honest one. It's really about time you grew up pal.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Cheers heres an off season lat pic for ya
> 
> View attachment 129825


Fvck me. Did you eat Flinty?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> It really isn't worth my time, is it? I've lived mate. I've baited and bullied just like you enjoy doing. It's fun isn't it?
> 
> But to carry this on and on - and it's not just directed at you, Ewen - why is this? Are you trying to drag me down?
> 
> ...


Don't hold back, air these guys out!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

This could go on for a loooooong time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> It really isn't worth my time, is it? I've lived mate. I've baited and bullied just like you enjoy doing. It's fun isn't it?
> 
> But to carry this on and on - and it's not just directed at you, Ewen - why is this? Are you trying to drag me down?
> 
> ...


What on earth are you on with mate, stop biting and take it on the chin.

You know UKM is banter central.

One tip, check a users profile before offering 'advice'


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Jez guys chill its a bloody forum so what if people have or have not achieved what they claim ?

Does it really matter that much? Its hardly going to bring about the end of the world

If laurie is , and i might add im not saying you are , lying then its quite sad if hes telling the truth then well done ! Its not impossible ! Far from it!

My point is he called me out , i answered , job done ! I took no offence in fact tbh i expected it

P


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What on earth are you on with mate, stop biting and take it on the chin.
> 
> You know UKM is banter central.
> 
> One tip, check a users profile before offering 'advice'


He's even waffling on to himself in the im gay... I mean I'm straight thread


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> He's even waffling on to himself in the im gay... I mean I'm straight thread


Lol.

He's a good guy really, posts some good stuff too and very supportive tbh.

Posted the flapjack thing up for you dude, get your woman in the kitchen


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Laurieloz, it's easier m8 to just say 'yeah bore off lads, it's old now' and just fcuk off rather than keep writing big posts, ur attracting the baiters yourself. Just laugh and stop replying, it will be over soon enough. Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


How long did it take to get that big mate?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> He's a good guy really, posts some good stuff too and very supportive tbh.
> 
> Posted the flapjack thing up for you dude, get your woman in the kitchen


I'm sure he's harmless... bit of an odd ball tho.

Shes been told bro. I best go to get the ingredients tho cos she'll eat tbe chocolate before she leaves the shop


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm sure he's harmless... bit of an odd ball tho.
> 
> Shes been told bro. I best go to get the ingredients tho cos she'll eat tbe chocolate before she leaves the shop


Pmsl. I'll be doing some more tomorrow


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't believe it I want to see a tape measure around those arms before I believe it! :whistling:

Your arms are bigger then most average Joes legs! Fvck think they are bigger then my legs! Impressive!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> @kingdale You just called me a liar. A red neg I can handle becase you dish those out because it's an easy opt out for you. To then add your rep comment by simply saying "Liar" is unjust, unfounded and completely out of order. You should be ashamed of yourself. If any of your buddies could see beyond their loyalty to you, they should agree with me thay you are wrong to call me this.
> 
> You don't know me. You don't watch my life. You don't know my training history.
> 
> You, Kingdale, have a serious character defect. I am the honest one. It's really about time you grew up pal.


Dat sucks! Did you neg him back bro?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

......and lets be honest.... we all know big bear is just good at photoshop with his 15 inchers


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> ......and lets be honest.... we all know big bear is just good at photoshop with his 15 inchers


Yea his fingers do look pretty big tbf


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> How long did it take to get that big mate?


5 years


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> ......and lets be honest.... we all know big bear is just good at photoshop with his 15 inchers


Pmsl god if only you knew how rubbish i am with tech lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Pmsl god if only you knew how rubbish i am with tech lol


We know, sort your AVI out


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> 5 years


Is that all?!?!?!?! ****, I need to up my game, iv got liked 14 months under my belt and nowhere near a 5th of you Haha. Very inspiring mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> We know, sort your AVI out


No don't do that, we may get another fantastical thread like this again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> No don't do that, we may get another fantastical thread like this again


Good point


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im 6ft 1
> 
> 311lb or 22st 3
> 
> ...


Say whatttttttttt???? Bout time some guy had a bigger calf then me! Gotta love a calf..forget biceps :bounce:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol at the initial doubt :lol:

Still looking monsterous.. keep it up broo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..I don't why u guys are having a go @Laurieloz ..to be fair iv seen some of u do exactly what he did to other people, the difference being he apologised ....and that bugbear fella was cool about it......y'all love a drama Rarma on here don't ya lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ..I don't why u guys are having a go @Laurieloz ..to be fair iv seen some of u do exactly what he did to other people, the difference being he apologised ....and that bugbear fella was cool about it......y'all love a drama Rarma on here don't ya lol


The reason being because it wasnt your run of the mill pics or bs post it was more of a pics or bs plus I'm better than you post.

People have had there say but Laurieloz has kept it goin by replyin with long posts askin for answers. It could have been done, dusted and forgotten about by now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ..I don't why u guys are having a go @Laurieloz ..to be fair iv seen some of u do exactly what he did to other people, the difference being he apologised ....and that bugbear fella was cool about it......y'all love a drama Rarma on here don't ya lol


Bugbear? Fpmsl


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Breda said:


> The reason being because it wasnt your run of the mill pics or bs post it was more of a pics or bs plus I'm better than you post.
> 
> People have had there say but Laurieloz has kept it goin by replyin with long posts askin for answers. It could have been done, dusted and forgotten about by now


Alright, alright.....no need to go on! :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Alright, alright.....no need to go on! :whistling:


I'm not goin on I'm replying to skyes post


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Breda said:


> I'm not goin on I'm replying to skyes post


Alright alright.

PS

I agree with you anyway, is LorryRolls a bit of a fantasist or summit?!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Possibly but I'm guna stop goin on about it now :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> He's even waffling on to himself in the im gay... I mean I'm straight thread


That's probably where his "friends" are....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

CapeTownTony said:


> That's probably where his "friends" are....


I dunno lol, doubleJ posts there and they dont seem too friendly:rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bear ,look at all the trouble you have caused!

It is all out war

Next time you realy must think of the grief a simple thread can cause:whistling: :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I dunno lol, doubleJ posts there and they dont seem too friendly:rolleye:


True but after having a quick browse of the I'm straight thread, '21 rip' does make himself very busy in there :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL at the people at start of this thread..

Bigbear is without doubt the biggest bloke i have seen in this game..

thats why he is my mentor lol... he knows a thing or two about this sh1zz .

and anyone that wants some size he is the man that can i assure you ..

Looking great Dave as usual your an inspiration to me bro !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

So i've PM'd LaurieLoz to be my PT, just hope he has a slot available cos i heard he's a busy guy and i need those 21" guns


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> It really isn't worth my time, is it? I've lived mate. I've baited and bullied just like you enjoy doing. It's fun isn't it?
> 
> But to carry this on and on - and it's not just directed at you, Ewen - why is this? Are you trying to drag me down?
> 
> ...


Nobody is bullying anybody. It's banter, I posted a picture of hulk hogan ffs. Just laugh it off, don't get all sensitive about it, it's only the Internet and it doesn't mean sh1t in real life.

You take everything too seriously as far as I can see.

Looking fvcking huuuuuuge OP! Nice work.

Ok, no more comments from me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> LOL at the people at start of this thread..
> 
> Bigbear is without doubt the biggest bloke i have seen in this game..
> 
> ...


Daves offline abd now your on .... you sure your not big bear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> So i've PM'd LaurieLoz to be my PT, just hope he has a slot available cos i heard he's a busy guy and i need those 21" guns


£6.99 mate..... http://toyessentials.net/eCommerce/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=174


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> Daves offline abd now your on .... you sure your not big bear


shhhhh dont tell everyone mate haha. you ok bro X


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@Laurieloz surely you have pics of your RAF days when you were 30,31,32,33,34 etc etc. Most people who are/have been in the forces have a miliion pics of them out and about , on different bases, standing next to various warfare machinery. If you do then your 21" guns would be visable in these pics in which case you could pop one up to appease your doubters


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> How long did it take to get that big mate?


Never ****in mind how long it took, its gonna take more than a couple of pukka pies


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> shhhhh dont tell everyone mate haha. you ok bro X


All good ta matey .

Where the fcuk you been


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> All good ta matey .
> 
> Where the fcuk you been


not that far from you for last bloody 18 weeks mate lol... im back down gatwick this week its doing my head in now...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> not that far from you for last bloody 18 weeks mate lol... im back down gatwick this week its doing my head in now...


Lol fcuk gatwick its a weird place .


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> @Laurieloz surely you have pics of your RAF days when you were 30,31,32,33,34 etc etc. Most people who are/have been in the forces have a miliion pics of them out and about , on different bases, standing next to various warfare machinery. If you do then your 21" guns would be visable in these pics in which case you could pop one up to appease your doubters


Not without digging them out from my sister's loft and there's no gym pics anyway! I understand entirely what you say mate but I cannot risk adding fuel to their fire. I'm at the end of my tether already catching up with today's so-called "banter". They either believe me or they don't. I think you know me and can trust me that I am not a liar, in those kind words from Kingdale


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Jez guys chill its a bloody forum so what if people have or have not achieved what they claim ?
> 
> Does it really matter that much? Its hardly going to bring about the end of the world
> 
> ...


I think this from the OP ironically is also the end of it. Not just an amazingly dedicated, massive fella, BigBear....you're level-heaeded and wise too. I'm sorry also for dragging you through all this when you were only bringing yiur amazing arms to our attention.

And no, I would never lie. I think even from my avi the guys should vision that I was a much bigger fella in my building days. There's an arm shot on my profile page too. I simply do not have anymore. Honest guys, I really wish I had!

Thanks fir this mate. Keep up this excellent training


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

OP, you are fking HUGE!!

That is all.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Mate. I don't lie and never have. Okay?
> 
> You do have a problem with me. You have had from day one. For some reason you go out of your way to antagonise me. If you look at my regulat posting area on I'm Straight, it seems you're the only one who does have an axe to grind with me. You do not know me personally. You are late with your baiting, everything has been explained and apologised for earlier today.
> 
> Double J, get over this pathetic fixation with me and my posts. Or just ignore me. Up to you. There's plenty of others on this site who have a good rapport with me.


I'm not even going to comment on whether or not you are telling lies, I'll let others decide that although it seems there are plenty on here that doubt your claims. This is the internet after all and we can all claim whatever we want to. The fact is though, you are claiming to have been a natural bodybuilder with ripped 21 inch arms that were "much bigger" than that when you were bulking...if so you were surely one of the greatest drug free physical specimens walking the planet...it's a real pity there are no photos isn't it.

As for this being personal - absolutely not - the original post of mine has so far attracted 25 likes and there have been plenty of other people doubting your claims too. I think we can therefore safely say that my post reflected the general consensus of the people reading the thread rather than a personal attack or. laughably, baiting you.

This is a bodybuilding forum and of course anyone who claims to have 21 inch ripped guns will be asked to back up their claims....even if they admitted to taking bucket loads of gear.....even more so as a natty.

The irony of course is that you were the one calling out the OP at the start of the thread :lol:

I can assure you I do not have any sort of "fixation" with you or any of your posts - I had been igoring you quite successfully until this thread. I will continue to ignore you in the future I can assure you.

By the way, there are plenty of very impressive physical specimens on this site that are close to your age or even older - you seem to manage to get to the gym plenty so I see no real reason why you should not be able to turn yourself back into the beast you once were


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Double J said:


> I'm not even going to comment on whether or not you are telling lies, I'll let others decide that although it seems there are plenty on here that doubt your claims. This is the internet after all and we can all claim whatever we want to. The fact is though, you are claiming to have been a natural bodybuilder with ripped 21 inch arms that were "much bigger" than that when you were bulking...if so you were surely one of the greatest drug free physical specimens walking the planet...it's a real pity there are no photos isn't it.
> 
> As for this being personal - absolutely not - the original post of mine has so far attracted 25 likes and there have been plenty of other people doubting your claims too. I think we can therefore safely say that my post reflected the general consensus of the people reading the thread rather than a personal attack or. laughably, baiting you.
> 
> ...


We must therefore grudgingly respect each other then, DJ. We all get on in I'm Straight. We have a personality clash. So be it. You speak good words, coherant, intelligent and believe it or not, I do respect you for this - even if you do choose to "ignore" my posts.

All has been said now on this thread for me and regarding my side of things. It's RealBigBear's thread and he really didn't need all this sh!t.

Let's move on. I'm sick of it all


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Mish said:


> Fvck me. Did you eat Flinty?


Think that's how he gets his strength!

Imagine if he eats Laurie with dem 21" lean natty arms - pro genetics!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi im ackee and im anorexic


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

You should all cower at my 12" guns. It has taken many years and a lot of effort to keep them this small :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@Laurieloz

Joking aside those are some pretty wild claims and you deserve to be called out on them.

Don't think even the best pro's at natty level have 21"+ arms, I guess it could come down to what you class as 'lean' but still - BS detector is going crazy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im 6ft 1
> 
> 311lb or 22st 3
> 
> ...


Dave is this a recent BF measurement? As I would say you are higher than 12% from the recent pics, I had a DEXA scan done 8weeks ago and I was 11% but on calliper s it had me at 5%....did you gauge this by calliper s??

I will however vouch for Daves size and his arms are huge


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Bugbear? Fpmsl


Lol ok ok I was rushing...big bear fella!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Hi im ackee and im anorexic


Hello...I'm Skye and im a FEEDER :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Hello...I'm Skye and im a FEEDER :thumbup1:


if you are the feeder who is the fedee?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> if you are the feeder who is the fedee?


Oi Ackee! Wait in line! :wub:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Dave is this a recent BF measurement? As I would say you are higher than 12% from the recent pics, I had a DEXA scan done 8weeks ago and I was 11% but on calliper s it had me at 5%....did you gauge this by calliper s??
> 
> I will however vouch for Daves size and his arms are huge


A combination of caliper and mr georges estimated stage weight obviously without a dexa its all best guess caliper shows 9 which i know us wrong lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Therealbigbear said:


> A combination of caliper and mr georges estimated stage weight obviously without a dexa its all best guess caliper shows 9 which i know us wrong lol


As I said mate calipers showed me at 5% after the DEXA showed me at 11% so they cannot be trusted even as a guess, I use skin folds to measure progress (show skin thickness)..........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

First laurelnhardyloz calls dave out and now pscarbs calling you fat .

If that were me I'd be on my 23rd bag of doughnuts by now :whistling:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

ewen said:


> First laurelnhardyloz calls dave out and now pscarbs calling you fat .
> 
> If that were me I'd be on my 23rd bag of doughnuts by now :whistling:


I am fat lol

Hes just jealous coz hes short


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yeah honley to be exact train at maloneys


I used to do kickboxing on the floor below maloneys  I thought u'd be at top bodies tbh 

ever heard of wharfside workout/power station in slaithwaite?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> I used to do kickboxing on the floor below maloneys  I thought u'd be at top bodies tbh
> 
> ever heard of wharfside workout/power station in slaithwaite?


Wouldn't train at top bodies if ya paid me lol

No I haven't heard of it any good?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Wouldn't train at top bodies if ya paid me lol
> 
> No I haven't heard of it any good?


its alright, ok kit db's only up to 55kg, best part is 2 mins from my house 

how come u wouldn't train there? all the chavs?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> if you are the feeder who is the fedee?


Is there such a word???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> its alright, ok kit db's only up to 55kg, best part is 2 mins from my house
> 
> how come u wouldn't train there? all the chavs?


Because the dumbells only go to 55kg :wacko:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ewen said:


> Because the dumbells only go to 55kg :wacko:


I didn't mean why doesn't he train at my gym, that's obvious. I meant the top bodies gym in Huddersfield, I've seen a fair few units there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> I didn't mean why doesn't he train at my gym, that's obvious. I meant the top bodies gym in Huddersfield, I've seen a fair few units there


Dave probably trains them .

I might employ his services myself .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Therealbigbear said:


> I am fat lol
> 
> Hes just jealous coz hes short


Nah me short...... 



murphy2010 said:


> I used to do kickboxing on the floor below maloneys  I thought u'd be at top bodies tbh
> 
> ever heard of wharfside workout/power station in slaithwaite?


i was born in Slaithwaite, Maloneys was my first gym i think the stairs to get to the gym is the reason i have good legs


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

23.5" arms - only 3" smaller than my thigh! :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Double J said:


> I'm not even going to comment on whether or not you are telling lies, I'll let others decide that although it seems there are plenty on here that doubt your claims. This is the internet after all and we can all claim whatever we want to. The fact is though, you are claiming to have been a natural bodybuilder with ripped 21 inch arms that were "much bigger" than that when you were bulking...if so you were surely one of the greatest drug free physical specimens walking the planet...it's a real pity there are no photos isn't it.
> 
> As for this being personal - absolutely not - the original post of mine has so far attracted 25 likes and there have been plenty of other people doubting your claims too. I think we can therefore safely say that my post reflected the general consensus of the people reading the thread rather than a personal attack or. laughably, baiting you.
> 
> ...


I used to have 25" arms but never had a camera at the time. slimmed down a bit now though, they was just too massive :whistling:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Nah me short......
> 
> i was born in Slaithwaite, Maloneys was my first gym i think the stairs to get to the gym is the reason i have good legs


small world! slawit working men's club is now a gym 

and whenever I was below maloneys It always sounds like the ceiling's going to cave in from dropped weights


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> its alright, ok kit db's only up to 55kg, best part is 2 mins from my house
> 
> how come u wouldn't train there? all the chavs?


Basically yeah


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mikey81 said:


> I hope you pronounce Slaithwaite the correct way


there is only one way isnt there......Slawit  i lived there for the first 3yrs of my life before moving to Holmfirth


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Cheers heres an off season lat pic for ya
> 
> View attachment 129825


flippin 'eck!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> @kingdale You just called me a liar. A red neg I can handle becase you dish those out because it's an easy opt out for you. To then add your rep comment by simply saying "Liar" is unjust, unfounded and completely out of order. You should be ashamed of yourself. If any of your buddies could see beyond their loyalty to you, they should agree with me thay you are wrong to call me this.
> 
> You don't know me. You don't watch my life. You don't know my training history.
> 
> You, Kingdale, have a serious character defect. I am the honest one. It's really about time you grew up pal.


Thought you may bite, you didnt let me down :lol:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

There's more arguments in here about inches, than 2 prostitutes having a chit-chat about their nights work :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> You should all cower at my 12" guns. It has taken many years and a lot of effort to keep them this small :lol:


wellllll....not saying anything like, like like.........

mine are 13"....snicker snicker.......coughwhosaidthat?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Thought you may bite, you didnt let me down :lol:


Kingdale. This really doesn't have any effect on me anymore. It's a game to you, a way to get kicks. That is desperate. You really do have a serious attitude problem, Kingdale. You do this here because you are cowardly and jealous. A sad, insecure individual. You know that if you behaved like you do in the real world, outside of the comfort and safety zone of the net, you would be in serious trouble. Get a life and a personality. You're a laughing stock. I'm telling you all this for your own good. You're a silly, immature little boy. Take a look around. You are all on your own:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Kingdale. This really doesn't have any effect on me anymore. It's a game to you, a way to get kicks. That is desperate. You really do have a serious attitude problem, Kingdale. You do this here because you are cowardly and jealous. A sad, insecure individual. You know that if you behaved like you do in the real world, outside of the comfort and safety zone of the net, you would be in serious trouble. Get a life and a personality. You're a laughing stock. I'm telling you all this for your own good. You're a silly, immature little boy. Take a look around. You are all on your own:laugh:


Bold statement to say you don't know him mate....

But FFS stop replying!!

:lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Kingdale. This really doesn't have any effect on me anymore. It's a game to you, a way to get kicks. That is desperate. You really do have a serious attitude problem, Kingdale. You do this here because you are cowardly and jealous. A sad, insecure individual. You know that if you behaved like you do in the real world, outside of the comfort and safety zone of the net, you would be in serious trouble. Get a life and a personality. You're a laughing stock. I'm telling you all this for your own good. You're a silly, immature little boy. Take a look around. You are all on your own:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


>


Is that Kingdale or the Royal Baby!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Kingdale. This really doesn't have any effect on me anymore. It's a game to you, a way to get kicks. That is desperate. You really do have a serious attitude problem, Kingdale. You do this here because you are cowardly and jealous. A sad, insecure individual. You know that if you behaved like you do in the real world, outside of the comfort and safety zone of the net, you would be in serious trouble. Get a life and a personality. You're a laughing stock. I'm telling you all this for your own good. You're a silly, immature little boy. Take a look around. You are all on your own:laugh:


I am exactly the same in real life, love getting a reaction out of people.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bold statement to say you don't know him mate....
> 
> But FFS stop replying!!
> 
> :lol:


Yeah, I agree mate. Time to move on. His posts blocked from now on.

Er, morning


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I am exactly the same in real life, love getting a reaction out of people.


You'll get your comeuppance one day matey. Someone will take offence. Sadly, you are not wise enough to take heed.

I'm in danger of sinking to your level so I'm moving on. Good day to you. Your posts will now be ignored, saddo!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You'll get your comeuppance one day matey. Someone will take offence. Sadly, you are not wise enough to take heed.
> 
> I'm in danger of sinking to your level so I'm moving on. Good day to you. Your posts will now be ignored, saddo!




pew pew pew


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Smoog said:


> View attachment 130115
> 
> 
> pew pew pew


 :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> You'll get your comeuppance one day matey. Someone will take offence. Sadly, you are not wise enough to take heed.
> 
> I'm in danger of sinking to your level so I'm moving on. Good day to you. Your posts will now be ignored, saddo!


You sank lower than my level the minute you made up lies to impress people on a forum.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Is this bìtching still going on? Lmao!! Lauriealhoweveryouspellit's comment wasn't that bad lol crazy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stop with the childish sh1t guys try and act like adults please


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Nah me short......
> 
> i was born in Slaithwaite, Maloneys was my first gym i think the stairs to get to the gym is the reason i have good legs


Paul....who told you that tale ??? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> You sank lower than my level the minute you made up lies to impress people on a forum.


So you're telling me I can't get ripped 21' arms as a natty?! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well who says you cant grow on a diet arms are now 23.5 well one is lol other one is quarter an inch behind
> 
> I will hit 24 plus by bodypower next year


 A total machine bigbear


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


is that what happens when you try and play rugby? (bottom right) :lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> is that what happens when you try and play rugby? (bottom right) :lol:


Lol mates dog stopped for a while


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol mates dog stopped for a while


And you turned it into a flat rugby ball:confused1: mg:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Genuinely curious @Therealbigbear, do you have to turn sideways to get through doors?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Genuinely curious @Therealbigbear, do you have to turn sideways to get through doors?


Some lol dont fit in public toilet cubicles


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Some lol dont fit in public toilet cubicles


I've now got the mental image of you stuck. :lol: You really are a beast!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

A) I have big arms

B) You don't have big arms. I had big arms

C) Let's see your big arms

A) Here are my big arms

B) Sorry for saying you don't have big arms

C) Let's see your big arms

B) EVERYBODY STOP GETTING ON AT ME YOU HAVE CHARACTER DEFECTS LETS MOVE ON *Still does not provide evidence of big arms nor does he argue that he did or did not have the arms he boasts of*


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Gym Bunny I'd forgotten about all this, a distant memory. But thanks all the same:thumbup1: @ellisrimmer Yet another daft lad:laugh:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> A) I have big arms
> 
> B) You don't have big arms. I had big arms
> 
> ...


Thread in a nutshell right here.

Mods may as well delete previous 16 pages lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> @Gym Bunny I'd forgotten about all this, a distant memory. But thanks all the same:thumbup1: @ellisrimmer Yet another daft lad:laugh:


I am not a daft lad, you seem like a nice enough bloke but you say things that are out of place and I don't really think you understand the dynamics of how an internet forum works, you need to realise that on this topic you're the antagonistic one and as long as you continue to post the way you do that you'll be subject to attacks.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just to break this up at a bit

Not the best pic and doesnt really show what i was seeing but after refeed yesterday i was vascular as hell


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

laurieloz arm looks kinda big in his avi................... just sayin :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just to break this up at a bit
> 
> Not the best pic and doesnt really show what i was seeing but after refeed yesterday i was vascular as hell
> 
> View attachment 133125


Looking very lean buddy,i think your phone camera is as **** as mine lol


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok im about 25lbs over stage weight dieting at moment for leeds
> 
> My arm size in the big pic means nothing but its a nice number to reach
> 
> View attachment 129765


hehehe what happened your rugby ball lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

You wouldn't want them wrapped round your head :laugh:


----------

